# M/V ****en, later Pisang Suasa



## O.M.Bugge (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been unable to find pictures of a ship I served on briefly in 1967.
Here is the basic facts:
Name; MV ****en, Flag; NOR. (later MV Pisang Suasa, Indon.) IMO No. 5331624, built at Siestas, Neuenfelde, Germany 03/1955 for Skips A/S Karlander, Fredrikstad/Oslo. 499 GRT, 912 DWT. 
Traded in the North Sea originally, but S.E.Asia from about 1960. 
Sold 1974 to Indonesian Owner Astri Lines. Broken up in Surabaya, 1986.

Has anybody a picture of this vessel? If so, please post it here.


----------



## wkurtis (Mar 22, 2015)

*1955 Ms ****en (1) (fre541195501)*

http://skipshistorie.net/Fredrikstad/FRE541 Karlander/Tekster/FRE54119550100000 ****EN.htm


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Is this the one >


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Cueball, your ****en looks i bit bigger than 912 DWT


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

At the bottom of page (maybe you forgot?)

http://www.captainsvoyage-forum.com...ne-and-all-ships-between/1323-my-ship-s/page6


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bootsmann said:


> At the bottom of page (maybe you forgot?)
> 
> http://www.captainsvoyage-forum.com...ne-and-all-ships-between/1323-my-ship-s/page6


This one >


----------



## O.M.Bugge (Apr 1, 2009)

cueball44 said:


> Is this the one >


That is the tanker ****en, which traded in Indonesia for Pertamina.
But thank you anyhow


----------



## O.M.Bugge (Apr 1, 2009)

cueball44 said:


> This one >


Yes that is the one, as posted by me on CaptainsVoyage.
Picture received some time ago, but forgot to post it here.


----------



## O.M.Bugge (Apr 1, 2009)

wkurtis said:


> http://skipshistorie.net/Fredrikstad/FRE541 Karlander/Tekster/FRE54119550100000 ****EN.htm


Thanks for that. Obviously as new and in mint condition.

She looked somewhat different when trading in Indonesia, with grey hull and sun awnings over the bridge wing, boat deck and forecastle.

Still haven't found any pictures of her from then though.


----------

